# Western Canada Trip suggestions wanted



## billwright1 (Jul 20, 2010)

We are going to Western Canada in July 2011 and would like suggestions of what to see.
So far the tentative plan is to fly into Vancouver and hotel stay for several days, then take the train (If I can figure out which one) to Jasper. 
We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.

We would like to see some of Jasper Park, Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, Banff National Park and Calgary.
How much time sill I need in Jasper? Calgary?
It looks like after Jasper, I can base out of Canmore and see the rest of the things from there. Is that correct?
We will probably fly out of Calgary, but I am guessing we can sight see there from Canmore. Is that correct?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 20, 2010)

billwright1 said:


> We are going to Western Canada in July 2011 and would like suggestions of what to see.
> So far the tentative plan is to fly into Vancouver and hotel stay for several days, then take the train (If I can figure out which one) to Jasper.
> We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
> Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.
> ...



We have done all of that more than once. We actually covered all of it in 3 separate trips. We have also made other trips in the area.

In August, 2005 we flew to Calgary. From there we did a loop trip staying 3 nights in Canmore where we did Banff, Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, and Kananaskis country. We then drove up through Banff NP and Jasper NP to Jasper where we stayed a couple nights. We then drove back down to Saskatchewan River Crossing and then drove east on Hwy 11 to Rocky Mountain House where we stayed the night. We then drove through Red Deer to Drumheller and stayed the night there. We then drove back to Calgary and stayed 1 week in downtown Calgary. In retrospect I would skip the Hwy 11 - Drumheller and just go straight back through Banff to Calgary. For accommodations we selected unique upscale places. There is not a lot to see right in Calgary so 1 week is probably too long. We were there for my niece's wedding. Canmore is a good base to cover what you want to see in that area.

I heartily recommend the following places we stayed:

1. Canmore - Georgetown Inn
http://www.georgetowninn.ca/

2. Jasper - Park Place Inn - downtown on the main street
http://www.parkplaceinn.com/rooms.html

3. Calgary - Hyatt Regency - downtown

We also did a loop trip from Spokane, WA, where we spent 6 months. We went at the end of July for a week and drove up to Windermere, BC and stayed there for a few days. From there we drove through Kooteney NP to Banff, Lake Louise though Yoho NP to Golden, Revelstoke, the Okanagan and back to Spokane.

In August, 2007 we flew to Vancouver and stayed 4 nights at the Fairmont Waterfront Hotel in downtown Vancouver. We then took the Rocky Mountaineer Train loop tour from Vancouver - Kamloops - Jasper - Quesnel - Whistler - Vancouver. You can do it just one way if you like.  You stay in hotels at each place as the train just runs during the day. We took the first class Gold Leaf Service - Deluxe Hotels. We stayed at the Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge and the Fairmont Château in Whistler. The other stops were just regular 3* hotels. We like the Park Place Inn in Jasper a lot more that the Jasper Park Lodge. All accommodations are included in the train tour. We stayed the night again at the Fairmont Waterfront in Vancouver and then went to Victoria where we stayed 3 nights. From there we took the Victoria Clipper to Seattle and stayed 3 nights at the Grand Hyatt in downtown Seattle and then flew home from Seattle. Actually Seattle was our favorite part of the trip.

Be prepared for any kind of weather. On both trips in 2005 and 2007 it was rainy and cold almost every day.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jul 21, 2010)

We did a Western Canada trip in July 2004, so I can tell you what our family did and enjoyed. My responses to your questions are in ITALIC PRINT.

*


billwright1 said:



			We are going to Western Canada in July 2011 and would like suggestions of what to see.
So far the tentative plan is to fly into Vancouver and hotel stay for several days, then take the train (If I can figure out which one) to Jasper.
		
Click to expand...

*


billwright1 said:


> _The first week of our trip was spent on Vancouver Island at Pacific Shores Nature Resort (RCI #2517).  It's located right on the water on Nanoose Bay (Parksville/Nanaimo).  There was plenty of sightseeing and natural beauty to keep us busy for a week. We took daytrips to: Victoria (Buchart Gardens), a whale watching trip amongst the Killer Whales (orcas), beautiful hikes/waterfalls & nearby San Juan islands (by ferry), the goats-on-the-roof place enroute to Pacific Rim Nat'l Park, and some free kayaking on the resort-owned kayaks.  We also booked additional units (resort rentals) for family, so it was also a quasi-family get together time, as well.  From Victoria we took a cheap WestJet flight to Calgary ($59/advance purchase)._
> 
> *We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
> Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.*
> ...


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 22, 2010)

There's no way to tell you how much time to spend in any particular place as it is entirely dependent on what it is you enjoy doing.  If you like hiking then you could spend months here.  If all you want to do is say you've seen it then a week could be okay.

The town of Jasper is small, as is Lake Louise, as is Banff - the towns won't take more than a few hours to see.  The mountains, lakes, etc. can take years to see.

When visiting Moraine Lake I'd strongly recommend that you get there as early as possible or you'll find parking and crowds to be an issue - same with Lake Louise.

The drive from Jasper to Lake Louise is beautiful and I would take my time and plan on stopping frequently - there are many good sights that are a 5-10 minute walk off of the highway if you are interested.  It is a long drive though - so figure on it being a very full day of travel from Jasper to Canmore - or better yet plan to stop overnight in Lake Louise.

http://www.canadianrockies.net has a good amount of information.

Canmore is an hour drive from Calgary so technically you can drive back and forth - would you really want to is the question.

If I was doing this trip and I wanted to see Calgary I'd go fly from Vancouver to Calgary and arrive there while Stampede is on - which is a huge party all over the city.  I'd spend 4-5 days in Calgary and then make my way up to Canmore.  I'd also splurge and spend at least one night in Lake Louise to see the sunrise at Moraine Lake and then pop over to Lake Louise. Then explore north for the day up to the Columbia Icefield area and then return to either Lake Louise or Canmore.







billwright1 said:


> We are going to Western Canada in July 2011 and would like suggestions of what to see.
> So far the tentative plan is to fly into Vancouver and hotel stay for several days, then take the train (If I can figure out which one) to Jasper.
> We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
> Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.
> ...


----------



## dmiller1 (Jul 22, 2010)

We are going to Canmore on July 31st and staying at the Sunset Resort.  We stayed at this resort two years ago and loved it.  It is not a Marriott but it is a great place to stay.  We plan on driving the Parkway to the Columbia Icefields.  We started this drive the last time we were there but due to so many things to see along the way we never made it all the way.  We are planning hiking day trips every day for the week that we are there.  If you like to hike you will love this area.  It is incredibly beautiful.  

Have a great time!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 22, 2010)

I was there the same week as Rene and her ideas are very good. In fact , we met the first night and got together for lunch ( had a tug gettogether) I had no idea her daughter didn't like the trip it was one of Kelli's favorite. Definitly take the snocoach on the way from canmore to jasper. we stayed at a B&B in Jasper . I think we stopped at every overlook and it took 7 hrs to go from Canmore to Jasper.  Another suggestion is Takkawaa (sp) falls and go all the way to Emerald Lake. I have tons of pics if you would like to see them. Just pm me your email and I'll send you the link from snapfish.  

We came in a day early and went to the opening of the Calgary Stampede including the parade. We also saw the closing ceremonies which was spectacular (thanks to tugger eal) Unbelievable hospitality.  

It wa the best vacation I've ever had and can't imagine a better one. shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Jul 23, 2010)

Rene & Shaggy

It's hard to believe it was that long ago that you were both here and we had dinner in Canmore. Rene I think your advice was great. It is quite easy to do day trips to Calgary from Canmore.

Lynn


----------



## billwright1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for so many good reports and suggestions. We will study them closely and arrange our trip to reflect your suggestions.
Thanks again so much.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 23, 2010)

*Be there just about the time as you...*



billwright1 said:


> We are going to Western Canada in July 2011 and would like suggestions of what to see.
> So far the tentative plan is to fly into Vancouver and hotel stay for several days, then take the train (If I can figure out which one) to Jasper.
> We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
> Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.
> ...


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi again Shaggy & Lynn!
It was so much fun meeting up with both your families and having dinner together in Canmore.  That was also one of my personal favorite things from our trip.  What a fun group we Tuggers are!

Shaggy,
It's interesting how all these years of timesharing have really affected my daughter.  On one hand, she has had these amazing experiences, seen incredible sights, & had a much broader view of the world than I ever experienced at her age.  But on the negative side - I think because we have travelled **so** much and so often -- she has become somewhat jaded.  

Thanks to TUG and timesharing she's spent summer vacation weeks in Rome, Venice, Florence, Switzerland, Munich, New York City, Washington DC, Disneyworld, (all twice), also Paris, the Bahamas, probably about 10 Spring Break trips to Mexico (Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Cabo, Cozumel), 5 trips to various islands in Hawaii (Oahu, Maui, Kauai, Big Island), and plenty of west coast trips: Montana, San Francisco, Oregon, Seattle, Palm Springs, Yosemite, and Yellowstone Nat'l Park.   

Her dad & I love to travel, but now that she's 16, she has now stated she would prefer to stay home & hang out with her friends.  Fine by me -- but we're not leaving a 16-year old home alone for a week.  So, we've made arrangements for her to stay with family while we're at Pueblo Bonito Sunset for week 52 this year.  One less airfare to pay for, and as I'm looking out at the amazing ocean view & sunsets, I won't hear any whining in the background.

---- Rene


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 26, 2010)

We go next year too... but earlier in July. Also starting at Glacier and then heading to Banff. We get into Banff just as the Calgary Stampede opens - my DH is SO excited about that  

My DD (now 11) is still excited about all the new places she is seeing but I expect the day to come when hanging with friends takes precedent. Part of the teen life! Luckily that (usually) comes to an end and they swing back to wanting to visit all these cool places (still on the parent's dime though! LOL!).

I have started my travel document and pasted many many of the suggestions here into it. Very helpful indeed - thanks!


----------



## mybelle (Aug 27, 2010)

*Vancouver June 2011*

We are cruising out of Vancouver June 2011 and would like to spend a week in Vancouver, probably the week prior. We are disappointed that there seems not to be much to exchange for, so may have to do the Hotel nights instead. I am enjoying reading all of your suggestions.  Thanks for sharing everyone. 

LeeAnn


----------



## learnalot (Aug 27, 2010)

*Try exchanging with a Worldmark Owner*

Hi,

You probably won't get many exchange company sightings for Vancouver because there aren't many timeshare properties there.  (I only see 3 in the RCI directory).  I know there is a Worldmark there.  You might see if someone who owns Worldmark would make a direct exchange with you.  You could post something on the TUG boards and see if anyone is interested in trading with you.  You can also post on the rental wish list.  If no one wants to trade, someone might want to rent to you.

Vancouver is a great city!  I hope you get to spend some time there


----------



## mybelle (Aug 29, 2010)

learnalot said:


> Hi,
> 
> You probably won't get many exchange company sightings for Vancouver because there aren't many timeshare properties there.  (I only see 3 in the RCI directory).  I know there is a Worldmark there.  You might see if someone who owns Worldmark would make a direct exchange with you.  You could post something on the TUG boards and see if anyone is interested in trading with you.  You can also post on the rental wish list.  If no one wants to trade, someone might want to rent to you.
> 
> Vancouver is a great city!  I hope you get to spend some time there



Thank you. This will be my first exchange, if it works out. I will try posting about a direct exchange. I know it is high season there, but worth asking.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 30, 2010)

billwright1 said:


> We have a week at Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore starting July 22, 2011.
> Again, tentative plans to drive from Jasper to Canmore.
> 
> We would like to see some of Jasper Park, Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, Banff National Park and Calgary.
> ...




I will be at the Banff Gate Mountain Resort the same time you are.  I went to that resort 2 years ago for a week and I absolutely loved it. I was lucky enough to find 2 weeks back to back for 2011.  Most people who go to the resort are owners.  The units are chalets so you have your own personal cabin.  

It would be good to spend 2 or 3 days in the Jasper area.  You can drive between Canmore and Jasper but it makes for a long day.  When you drive down from Jasper to Canmore take some time and go over Highway 1 to Marble Canyon and Painted Pots in Yoho NP.  Its well worth the extra time. 

If you are into hiking make sure you get the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies"   It has all kinds of information.  For example, Moraine Lake is one of the most beautiful lakes in the world, the trail is about a mile long very crowded. If you stay in the same parking lot and go off to the left there is a trail that isnt very hard and you can see another lake with the glaciers closer.  Not many take that trail so no crowds.  

Johnston's Canyon, Athabasca Falls  and  Bow Lake.  The resort has some local hikes that are very impressive and not well known.  

I would wait until I get to Calgary to sight see.  Cities are great but I would rather spend my time exploring the Canadian Rockies.  

You will absolutely love this trip.  I cant wait and its a year away.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 31, 2010)

Renee, Kelli still likes to go with me. I don't think that will ever change. Sometimes it's really good to watch your children growing up.  shaggy


----------

